# Minimalist:The art of 'Less is More'



## lamergod (Nov 27, 2009)

Here's my try on minimalism art after viewing some minimalism from a fellow member of another forum in my country Singapore.So I headed down to a reservoir in my country and tried some minimalism.







Thanks for viewing!Please C&C!Gotta improve my works​


----------



## Yemme (Nov 27, 2009)

I like this.  I feel so alone looking at this.  Great shot.


----------



## lamergod (Nov 27, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I like this.  I feel so alone looking at this.  Great shot.



Thanks again!


----------



## mtfd635 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry, no c&c
it's gorgeous!


----------



## lamergod (Nov 28, 2009)

mtfd635 said:


> Sorry, no c&c
> it's gorgeous!



that's stronger than any C&C!This sentence represents the art of less is more theory:lmao:


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 28, 2009)

Very good. You sure you're new at this?


----------



## lmchelaru (Nov 28, 2009)

This is fantastic. I love every aspect of it.


----------



## lamergod (Nov 28, 2009)

rocdoc said:


> Very good. You sure you're new at this?


I'm not really new.I'm new to the forum.I started this lovely hobby around febuary of this year.My country's forum was starting to get sleazy with all the lingerie shoots and somehow,they don't really like to comment on my threads,each time I post pictures' there are no critiques so I found this lovely forum!Still getting used to the layout and all that.



lmchelaru said:


> This is fantastic. I love every aspect of it.



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## MacroButterfly (Nov 29, 2009)

Love it love it love it!


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, I gotta know your PP!


----------



## mobius121 (Nov 29, 2009)

Teach me  Wonderful shot! What is minimalism? I'm sure I know, but I want to make sure


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

MacroButterfly said:


> Love it love it love it!



Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

jvw2941 said:


> Wow, I gotta know your PP!



There's nothing much to pp except for curves,de-saturation and cloning off the forest at the horizon,
In my country,there isn't any connection to the big oceans,so there isn't those kind of never ending horizons you see in countries that are next to a big ocean.


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

mobius121 said:


> Teach me  Wonderful shot! What is minimalism? I'm sure I know, but I want to make sure



Minimalism is like isolating a subject,or looking for a series of same patterns.

Here's a series of minimalism that inspired me to do it * spore in minimalistic * - ClubSNAP Photography Forums

The last picture you see that is similar to mine,I posted on that forum for critique and he said he had one similar to mine that he had'nt processed yet


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Nov 29, 2009)

Simple, effective.  I wonder how this would look in color.  Does it detract from the minimalism you're going for?


----------



## lamergod (Nov 29, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Simple, effective.  I wonder how this would look in color.  Does it detract from the minimalism you're going for?



Thank you, Monochrome is what people use generally in minimalism,although I have seen works in colour.

This picture in colour is just water and a blown out sky while the jetty is in dark grey and the railing dark green


----------

